
The kick of a startup - joshuacc
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/making-money-bootstrapped-startup.htm
======
Mz
_But the theoretical question has been answered and a certain level of
satisfaction has set in. What can be the next level of kick for my sweet-
little startup? Perhaps doing something that requires another leap of faith
and pushes us into the unknown._

Perhaps. Or perhaps not. The description in the article reminds me of people
who are addicted to the excitement of starting new relationships but can't
seem to make one work long-term because they have to move on and recapture the
thrill and excitement of starting a new one again. Lots of long term
relationships are dreadful and stuck in a rut, but not all of them. I have
spent a lot of time pondering what makes a relationship work long-term, really
work and not just stay together like they are stuck with each other and hate
it. I can't say that I have figured it out. I think I have more clues than I
once had. I am just tossing it out there as a possible concept for anyone who
has reached this less exciting stage with a start-up and is wondering how to
keep the love alive (so to speak) instead of abandoning it for some adventure.
(Not that there is necessarily anything wrong with moving on. I don't mean to
imply there is.)

I think for me, my hope is that doing things I find meaningful will help keep
my projects alive even after they are more mature -- that it can't just be
about the money or about the launch, but the work itself needs to be something
I believe in.

Time will tell if I am right about myself in that regard.

